# December reptile shipping



## Dubya (Dec 10, 2012)

I may be peeing on some parades here, but as an employee of a certain extremely large delivery company, I wouldn't ship or receive any reptile during the Xmas peak season. This year is crazier than most. We are backed up because of the hurricane, online shopping, and lack of drivers and vehicles due to cutbacks. Packages are piled up in the hubs so high that we can't even get the trucks out of their spots to fix them. With the volume of packages, don't expect your package with your animal in it to be handled very carefully. Loaders and drivers are under a lot of pressure to get the packages out fast. Also, delays and damage are more likely at this time. I myself have seen boxes of Fender Strats just thrown off the trucks. Wait till about a week after Xmas if you can. You don't have to take my advice, but I see it with my own eyes.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 10, 2012)

Great advise...........I agree. We want our critter to arrive safe


----------



## Dyna Bob (Dec 10, 2012)

Good looking out! Everyone should heed this advice!


----------



## Dubya (Dec 20, 2012)

(Bump)


----------

